# 1 Tipping is Coming ?



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> Tipping is available in Seattle, Minneapolis, and Houston as of today. *We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders.*


Typical Uber spin. That part in bold letters makes absolutely no sense at all. We're only going to start with 3 cities so that it's better for those millions of cities that aren't getting tips yet ? I just don't understand how the people at Uber can possibly write stuff like this time and time again with a straight face. Just straight jibberish.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber routinely rolls out their updates. Even small ones you never noticed. Some markets had the rating break down months before Atlanta did. We finally got it about a month ago.

Atlanta got rematch at airport 2-3 months ago, Dallas just got it about a month ago.

Driver profile was updated onto my phone 3 weeks ago, posters reported it in their market a month or 2 ago. Some drivers in Atlanta actually just yesterday got the update with the profile. 

They roll things out in limited markets as a sort of Beta testing, make sure all the kinks are out as they roll it out to all the markets.


----------

